# Anybody Know how to Set up a Convention



## Xaroin (Jan 16, 2017)

Like I've seriously realized how useful one would be for my local economy. I'm wondering how I could get one set up b/c it would be a great thing to have around here.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 16, 2017)

hehehehe.... your funny...


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 16, 2017)

Khazius said:


> hehehehe.... your funny...


I'm not lying, the local economy is shit here


----------



## Alpine (Jan 16, 2017)

Khazius said:


> hehehehe.... your funny...


hehehe...you're not contributing 

Back on topic though: here's some basic things you'll likely need

You're going to need to develop a head network of people to plan everything out. Something like this isn't gonna happen with a one man army planning it

You're going to need some startup money: a few thousand to 10k+ depending on what you need

You need staff: plenty of experienced staff that know what they're doing

You're gonna need a location too: this may be one of the more challenging things to do depending on howmany people you anticipate on attending and what's going to be there

Advertise dat binch: Social media, adverts, whatever will spread the word. You probably want a sleuth of social media pages (youtube, FB, twatter, etc)

You probably want to also plan it such that it does not conflict with too many nearby events. Difficulty depends on area


----------



## Khazius (Jan 16, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> I'm not lying, the local economy is shit here


1. Expect no profit for atleast the first 6 years (You shouldnt pocket the profit anyway, expand the convention with the money made)
2. You need a cash stockpile for attorneys, event space costs, insurance, etc.
3. Your going to need a staff, and they will be unpaid unless your really really rich. Experience is basically a requirement too.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 16, 2017)

Honestly if your REALLY considering this, do LOTS of research. Asking on the furums is good but your going to need to go on more than that.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 16, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Like I've seriously realized how useful one would be for my local economy. I'm wondering how I could get one set up b/c it would be a great thing to have around here.


There usually are professional companies that organize these events. It's probably going to be quite complicated and require a lot of money(I think Alpine pretty much summed up everything) and you might not be making profit the first time you do the con. 
If I can suggest something: why don't you organize a furry meet up of some sorts? It's more basic, less costly and less complicated, and can maybe give you ideas about the organization(and even meet potential staff xp)


----------



## Khazius (Jan 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> There usually are professional companies that organize these events. It's probably going to be quite complicated and require a lot of money(I think Alpine pretty much summed up everything) and you might not be making profit the first time you do the con.
> If I can suggest something: why don't you organize a furry meet up of some sorts? It's more basic, less costly and less complicated, and can maybe give you ideas about the organization(and even meet potential staff xp)


Cons could grow from meets cant they? Friends bring friends to the next meet, so on and so on until you need to con instead of meet.


----------



## darkstormdragon (Jan 17, 2017)

Many good points, Khazius made a good one to, some Cons did start out with just meets, but over all the best way to gather information is attend an event and speak with someone from the Board or Chair, I'm not sure where you live Xaroin, but if you were close enough to Atlanta Ga, I know Tiger Nick and Tiger Paw are always willing to give people a rundown about starting Cons.

When I was in Spokane Wa, I was with a group of Furs trying to resurrect All Fur Fun, it was a lot of work and planning, Alpine did cover a lot of what's needed, it is really in depth, complicated, hair pulling out, stress... but if you have a good team/board it is actually pretty easy work, hardest part is getting the non-profit status, a lot goes into it before you can be recognized...


----------



## Alex K (Jan 18, 2017)

I've set up a convention in my front yard once.
My neighbors and folks who drove by stopped by and bought some of our stuff! 
I made a lot of money


----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 18, 2017)

ill put in with you the world needs more conventions


----------



## Keefur (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm president of two smaller cons.  FangCon (coming up on year 6) and ArkConsas.  if you want, go to my FA page (Keefur) and note me specific questions.  I can give you my phone # and have a chat with you about what you will be looking at.


----------

